# Third Annual Slot Car Show - April 13, 2013 - America On Wheels - Allentown PA



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just a reminder that the third annual Slot Car Show will be at Allentown's America On Wheels on Saturday, April 13. We will be sharing the day with the official opening of our newest exhibit: "Woodies", promising a good crowd in the museum on that day. We will have opened our Automobile Restoration display just a month earlier, so there is lots of activity going on in the museum during this spring time period. So, if you want to be a vendor, you can use the registration form to reserve your tables for just $20 per 8' table. Your reservation also gives you admission for yourself and one helper. We are distributing advertising flyers through the museum and the community, and Lehigh Valley Style magazine is planning to include the event in their April calendar, including a photo from last year's event. You do not want to miss this one!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dave, whats the address?


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*Looking for Vendors - April 13 - America On Wheels - Allentown PA*

The show date is approaching, so it is time for vendors to send in their registration forms. The Museum is at 5 North Front Street in Allentown, and the show will be in the second floor of the museum along with the new Automobile Restoration Educational Center, which opens in late February, the new show in our changing gallery, Woodies, which opens April 13, and of course, the Hub Cap Cafe, our restored 1950's Soda Fountain. This is always a big day in the museum, when a new show opens, so foot traffic for vendors will be good too. Feel free to print out our flyers to share with potential buyers.

This will be a fun day, and great chance to share our hobby with people who think slot cars died in the 1960's, as well as with children who can learn about our new hobby. As always, my display case of a small portion of my personal slot car collection will be on display in the museum as well.

See you there!:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just got an invite to bring my dragstrip.
had to decline because I have a race scheduled that day.
hate to divide hobbyists.
how about a show of hands from racers intending on attending Hank's Spring Breakout 2013 that might consider racing that meet at this show? 
don't all rush now!


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just a reminder to vendors that discounted table price of $20/8-foot table ends on March 31, so you would want to have your registration in the mail by next Saturday. You and your helper get your admission to the museum for this registration payment, so you get a day in a magnificent transportation museum for just a few bucks beyond what you would normally pay, and get to be a vendor as well. We have just added a 2005 Ford GT in the lobby, and a display of magnificently restored pedal cars has been added as well. Things keep changing in the museum, so please plan to join us on April 13 at 5 North Front Street in Allentown PA.


----------

